# Play iPod Touch Through Airport?



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Friends
I've searched the manual and checked the Apple support pages, and I can't find any info on this, so I'm guessing it can't be done.

But just in case I missed something, I'll ask here before giving up;

Is it possible to play music wirelesly from the iPod Touch through my Airport network?

The iPod makes a WiFi connection, so it seems logical that I can select my home Airport network for playback, but I haven't found out yet how to do that.

Impossible?


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

I was wondering about exactly the same thing!

It would also be nice if we could route any audio (ie not _only_ iTunes music) to Airport Express.... I'm surprised that it hasn't been done already.

EDIT:

Just discovered Airfoil. Also in this post. Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## alexcold (Aug 26, 2005)

Airfoil is a nice lil program, however I find it drops a lot


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Here is the app I use, might be what you are looking for. It works perfectly for me.
Stream Music from your iPhone to iTunes with Firefly Media Server

Posted Oct 31st 2007 2:30PM by Erica Sadun
Filed under: iPod Family, iTunes, iPhone

Mike Ter Louw has brilliantly managed to port mt-daapd, the Firefly Media Server, to iPhone. Firefly makes use of your iPhone's built in mDNS/Bonjour media service to stream audio to iTunes. Any iTunes. The one running on your home computer. The one running on a friend's computer. Wherever. Stream from your iPhone to a quality audio system. Here's how it works.

Navigate to http://home.mike.tl/iphone/ with Mobile Safari. This adds Mike's repository to Installer.app. Then launch Installer, select Firefly and install it. Wait as the package builds your music database. This can take 5-10 minutes based on the size of your iTunes library.

On your computer--or any computer you're visiting with--set iTunes to share music. Make sure your firewall settings allow communication and enable "Look for shared library" in your iTunes Sharing preferences


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

TripleX said:


> Navigate to http://home.mike.tl/iphone/ with Mobile Safari.


Could not get to the link through a regular browser.....


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Soy,

In short, no.

I wish it was possible.. but, I haven't found a solution. It would require the writing of an app (much like airfoil) designed specifically for the iPhone/iPod Touch. It hasn't been done, afaik.

We can dream tho


----------

